# Londinium Distribution Tool. - ‘Silver Bullet’ ?



## Snakehips

Not unnaturally, Reiss Gunson of Londinium Espresso is enthusiastically promoting the Londinium Distribution Tool. He has referred to it as 'the silver bullet that can transform your espresso' and has said it will give you 'the best per dollar improvement in your current setup, compared to any other thing you might change'. Bold claims indeed.

Both prior and subsequent to it becoming available there have been forum posts questioning it's efficacy, compared to other traditional stirring implements and many have raised their eyebrows at it's selling price. I will admit that I joined in the lighthearted fun on one, pre launch, thread and produced an LDT 'lookalike'&#8230;&#8230;. made from the stub end of a pencil and three loop-ended pins&#8230;.. cost of about 70p. Just for the record, when it came to using it, it was absolutely useless. Also, my first reaction to it's selling price was that it appeared to be an expensive bit of kit for stirring/distributing your espresso dose&#8230;.. especially as you would, ideally, want to pair it with the aluminium dosing funnel.

So, how come I ended up buying one?

Well first off, it looks the business&#8230;&#8230; a nice Wenge handle, a shiny stainless steel ferule and three springy stainless wire prongs that terminate in a nice little loop! Secondly, the engineer in me suspected that the three pronged design would likely be very efficient for mixing the grinds. Thirdly, by the time I decided to order there was nothing but positive feedback from owners, most of whom I would consider have far better coffee credentials then me.

Many have reported discernible improvement in the cup and most certainly it would appear to promote an even and central pour when using a bottomless portafilter.

So what are my thoughts?

It is a very well made item. It feels great in the hand and is a pleasure to use. 'Ok' I hear you say&#8230;. 'Thats all well and good but what about the coffee?'

To some extent I will have to let you ferret out the comments of some of the aforementioned coffee folk. I do not use a bottomless portafilter very often, preferring to split a shot using a double spouted. I don't have a super duper refined palate so struggle to detect and describe taste nuance and &#8230;.. sin of all sins&#8230;. I take my coffee with milk!

Before using the LDT, and distributing with a mini whisk, not every pour would start from both spouts at the same time. Since using the LDT, every pour has started at the same time which to me indicates an even and central pour. In addition, I have been using two beans that are new to me and for me, the coffee has been top notch.

Bear in mind that I am using it with an OE funnel that has a 45 degree taper so the dose does not easily drop back down into the basket as they would if using the straight-sided alum funnel.

I am pleased with my LDT !

I reckon that all sounds pretty positive but let's be honest it is all a bit subjective and it's also the opinion of those who have pushed the boat out for one. Please rest assured that I would have no issue whatsoever in owning up if I felt that I had bought a pup and wasted my money.

Anyway it did occur to me that there might be another way to assess the LDT and I offer that to you, below. It is by no means a robust scientific test but I do feel it is a bit more objective.

I used a clear plastic pot, just 2mm greater than a VST basket, in order to simulate a vertical sided funnel being used over a basket.

I used a 9g layer of ground coffee below a 9g layer of ground 'Grinds' for each test.









Ten seconds vigorous and purposeful stirring with a cocktail stick and the top surface looks reasonably well mixed. However you can see that a lot below the surface is not.









Ten seconds vigorous and purposeful stirring with a mini whisk. A good proportion of the dose is well mixed but there is a dead band at the bottom that has not mixed.









Ten seconds mixing with the LDT (In fact I reckon I could have stopped before 10 sec ) and the whole dose appears to be extremely well mixed.









In fairness I did achieve a similar perfect mix by putting a lid on the pot and shaking it vigorously for ten seconds but that would mean not grinding directly into your portafilter.

Make of that what you will.

As I say I am well pleased.

Anybody want to buy a cocktail stick ?


----------



## Stanic

nice method!

I might get the LDT one day as it was always obvious the whisk doesn't reach into the "corners" of the basket, but I am now thinking of stirring and shaking it, as I use the OE Ipanema cylinder, which allows for that


----------



## cambosheff

Snakehips said:


> Not unnaturally, Reiss Gunson of Londinium Espresso is enthusiastically promoting the Londinium Distribution Tool. He has referred to it as 'the silver bullet that can transform your espresso' and has said it will give you 'the best per dollar improvement in your current setup, compared to any other thing you might change'. Bold claims indeed.
> 
> Both prior and subsequent to it becoming available there have been forum posts questioning it's efficacy, compared to other traditional stirring implements and many have raised their eyebrows at it's selling price. I will admit that I joined in the lighthearted fun on one, pre launch, thread and produced an LDT 'lookalike'&#8230;&#8230;. made from the stub end of a pencil and three loop-ended pins&#8230;.. cost of about 70p. Just for the record, when it came to using it, it was absolutely useless. Also, my first reaction to it's selling price was that it appeared to be an expensive bit of kit for stirring/distributing your espresso dose&#8230;.. especially as you would, ideally, want to pair it with the aluminium dosing funnel.
> 
> So, how come I ended up buying one?
> 
> Well first off, it looks the business&#8230;&#8230; a nice Wenge handle, a shiny stainless steel ferule and three springy stainless wire prongs that terminate in a nice little loop! Secondly, the engineer in me suspected that the three pronged design would likely be very efficient for mixing the grinds. Thirdly, by the time I decided to order there was nothing but positive feedback from owners, most of whom I would consider have far better coffee credentials then me.
> 
> Many have reported discernible improvement in the cup and most certainly it would appear to promote an even and central pour when using a bottomless portafilter.
> 
> So what are my thoughts?
> 
> It is a very well made item. It feels great in the hand and is a pleasure to use. 'Ok' I hear you say&#8230;. 'Thats all well and good but what about the coffee?'
> 
> To some extent I will have to let you ferret out the comments of some of the aforementioned coffee folk. I do not use a bottomless portafilter very often, preferring to split a shot using a double spouted. I don't have a super duper refined palate so struggle to detect and describe taste nuance and &#8230;.. sin of all sins&#8230;. I take my coffee with milk!
> 
> Before using the LDT, and distributing with a mini whisk, not every pour would start from both spouts at the same time. Since using the LDT, every pour has started at the same time which to me indicates an even and central pour. In addition, I have been using two beans that are new to me and for me, the coffee has been top notch.
> 
> Bear in mind that I am using it with an OE funnel that has a 45 degree taper so the dose does not easily drop back down into the basket as they would if using the straight-sided alum funnel.
> 
> I am pleased with my LDT !
> 
> I reckon that all sounds pretty positive but let's be honest it is all a bit subjective and it's also the opinion of those who have pushed the boat out for one. Please rest assured that I would have no issue whatsoever in owning up if I felt that I had bought a pup and wasted my money.
> 
> Anyway it did occur to me that there might be another way to assess the LDT and I offer that to you, below. It is by no means a robust scientific test but I do feel it is a bit more objective.
> 
> I used a clear plastic pot, just 2mm greater than a VST basket, in order to simulate a vertical sided funnel being used over a basket.
> 
> I used a 9g layer of ground coffee below a 9g layer of ground 'Grinds' for each test.
> 
> View attachment 28055
> 
> 
> Ten seconds vigorous and purposeful stirring with a cocktail stick and the top surface looks reasonably well mixed. However you can see that a lot below the surface is not.
> 
> View attachment 28056
> 
> 
> Ten seconds vigorous and purposeful stirring with a mini whisk. A good proportion of the dose is well mixed but there is a dead band at the bottom that has not mixed.
> 
> View attachment 28057
> 
> 
> Ten seconds mixing with the LDT (In fact I reckon I could have stopped before 10 sec ) and the whole dose appears to be extremely well mixed.
> 
> View attachment 28058
> 
> 
> In fairness I did achieve a similar perfect mix by putting a lid on the pot and shaking it vigorously for ten seconds but that would mean not grinding directly into your portafilter.
> 
> Make of that what you will.
> 
> As I say I am well pleased.
> 
> Anybody want to buy a cocktail stick ?


Cracking as always @Snakehips

I might try cutting the looped end off my small whisk and see the outcome of the 6 fingers (once dulled off of course) first. I Do like the look though.


----------



## MildredM

Really good review of this nifty little tool. And proof too, I like it.

I have to say I honestly didn't ever imagine I'd be using a bottomless p/f and getting shot after shot of perfect pours like I am with the L-R and using the LDT. Thinking about it, I didn't ever imagine I'd be using a lever machine a year ago either!

The Londinium funnel isn't exactly vertically sided, it is maybe 5 degrees (I'm not exactly certain) which seems to aid the use of the tool, in my humble opinion.

I am not sure you are allowed to offer your cocktail stick for sale here, probably better in the For Sale section


----------



## 7493

Nice review but I remain sceptical. If I can be bothered I'll attempt to duplicate it using medical metal loops and report back. I wonder if the angle the loops are set at is relevant?


----------



## Snakehips

Rob666 said:


> Nice review but I remain sceptical. If I can be bothered I'll attempt to duplicate it using medical metal loops and report back. I wonder if the angle the loops are set at is relevant?


Even when I was using a cocktail stick and unsure as to whether it really made a difference, I was loath to stop... just in case it did.

Now I'm happy to spend 10 seconds wielding the LDT in the belief that it is actually contributing.

Maybe I'm just a deluded old fool?









I await any findings from your testing, with interest.


----------



## 7493

Depending on the coffee I'm using a cocktail stick now. Even then I'm not completely convinced it makes a difference. I'll order some loops and try it.


----------



## Tiny tamper

I have to admit I was one of scoffers and thought of a similar diy mock up lol but you definitely showed it working better than some old favourites, nice job m8


----------



## MediumRoastSteam

I looked at it yesterday too and afterwards see this thread.... The price is insane, but if it works... Then I suppose it is worth the while.


----------



## 4085

all it is doing (in theory) is mixing up the grinds as they will all be microscopically different in size. What this does is help with resistance i.e. the puck drains equally as opposed to having pockets of less/more resistance. Whether or not you can only achieve this with this tool remains to be seen in my humble


----------



## Thecatlinux

Interesting experiment snakey,


----------



## Obnic

I'm challenging the best return per pound of investment.

Behold the genuine metal pin, bent by our craftsmen (it's been knocked about a bit) to the perfect angle for reaching all parts of the basket; the semi-precious scarlet plastic shank (my son was bitter when I stole this from his play dough set) that also works as a perfect leveling tool (should you prefer to overfill your basket), and the beveled butt that works as a grinder-shute cleaner.

It's the Swiss Army knife of distribution tools. Available to you for less than the cost of a paper clip and a clay knife.... hey, wait a minute!


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Looks expensive


----------



## Obnic

The Systemic Kid said:


> Looks expensive


The word you seek is 'precious'.


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Sure fire hit for Kickstarter


----------



## Snakehips

dfk41 said:


> all it is doing (in theory) is mixing up the grinds as they will all be microscopically different in size. What this does is help with resistance i.e. the puck drains equally as opposed to having pockets of less/more resistance. Whether or not you can only achieve this with this tool remains to be seen in my humble


I cannot disagree.

Many will see no need or have no wish, to 'stir' as part of their espresso routine.

Others however will and they will likely use readily available implements such as cocktail sticks, skewers, mini whisks.

I am now convinced that the LDT does a far better mixing job than the aforementioned implements. I believe that has to be beneficial but exactly how much it adds to the quality in the cup I cannot say.

As you might expect from Londinium, it is beautifully engineered but it comes at a price.

It certainly cannot be the only means by which to achieve good mixing of 18g or so of coffee but unless you codge up something similar at home or the Chinese copy it or someone has a brighter idea then I reckon it's the best tool out there at the moment.

Some won't want one at any price.

Some will be precluded by budget or perhaps it will exceed their sense of value for money.

Others, like me, will be happy to buy one and enjoy owning and using it.


----------



## El carajillo

The obvious reason the whisk does not reach the corners is the rounded wire ends.

A few spots of superglue/ araldite/ similar to locate the wire in the whisk handle and hold the spreading disc, then clip the curved section off the whisk

it will then reach the corners and serve the same purpose as the "silver bullet" ( minus the loops)







:exit:


----------



## Snakehips

El carajillo said:


> The obvious reason the whisk does not reach the corners is the rounded wire ends.
> 
> A few spots of superglue/ araldite/ similar to locate the wire in the whisk handle and hold the spreading disc, then clip the curved section off the whisk
> 
> it will then reach the corners and serve the same purpose as the "silver bullet" ( minus the loops)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :exit:


Damn it !!! Why didn't I think of that?

Here's one I made a few weeks back.....









Believe me when I say it does not compare to the real thing !


----------



## MildredM

I am sorry but it's a bit late telling us now. Your tool looks far superior, more robust, and with a dual function. Can you do it with a Wenge handle?!



Obnic said:


> I'm challenging the best return per pound of investment.
> 
> Behold the genuine metal pin, bent by our craftsmen (it's been knocked about a bit) to the perfect angle for reaching all parts of the basket; the semi-precious scarlet plastic shank (my son was bitter when I stole this from his play dough set) that also works as a perfect leveling tool (should you prefer to overfill your basket), and the beveled butt that works as a grinder-shute cleaner.
> 
> It's the Swiss Army knife of distribution tools. Available to you for less than the cost of a paper clip and a clay knife.... hey, wait a minute!


----------



## Obnic

MildredM said:


> I am sorry but it's a bit late telling us now. Your tool looks far superior, more robust, and with a dual function. Can you do it with a Wenge handle?!


Not at this price point I'm afraid. I should also add that given my R&D budget this is a largely untested prototype, and my manufacturing and delivery operation my be less reliable than some handgrinder makers. Probably best stick with a proven supplier.


----------



## Mrboots2u

Obnic said:


> The word you seek is 'precious'.


Bespoke

Artisan

Luxurious

Lavish

Special


----------



## Obnic

Mrboots2u said:


> Bespoke
> 
> Artisan
> 
> Luxurious
> 
> Lavish
> 
> Special


Exactly what I was thinking.

Off to the shed to make limited run of 'Numbered Anniversary Editions'. I did make this to combat Mignon clumping after all. Must be at least seven years old.


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Obnic said:


> Must be at least seven years old.


Suggest pricing them in guineas to exploit their antique value.


----------



## MildredM

Snakehips said:


> Damn it !!! Why didn't I think of that?
> 
> Here's one I made a few weeks back.....
> 
> View attachment 28069
> 
> 
> Believe me when I say it does not compare to the real thing !


It looks a bit stiff. And, if you don't mind me saying so, rather lacking in length.


----------



## igm45

MildredM said:


> It looks a bit stiff. And, if you don't mind me saying so, rather lacking in length.


You can't have it both ways!!


----------



## MildredM

Obnic said:


> Exactly what I was thinking.
> 
> Off to the shed to make limited run of 'Numbered Anniversary Editions'. I did make this to combat Mignon clumping after all. Must be at least seven years old.


Will this come in a Presentation Box and Certificate Of Authenticity?


----------



## 4085

MildredM said:


> Will this come in a Presentation Box and Certificate Of Authenticity?


and apart from soothing your wallet, what exactly do they add?


----------



## Snakehips

MildredM said:


> It looks a bit stiff. And, if you don't mind me saying so, rather lacking in length.


Story of my life...


----------



## 2971

Would be nice if Reiss would organise a passaround. Then people could make their own minds up.


----------



## 4085

It is what I call Coffee bollocks. That is something you cannot really argue against the theory of, but have you got the tastebuds to notice the difference and do you really want to add another layer to your Coffee routine


----------



## MildredM

dfk41 said:


> It is what I call Coffee bollocks. That is something you cannot really argue against the theory of, but have you got the tastebuds to notice the difference and do you really want to add another layer to your Coffee routine


It give me great pleasure, so I'm keeping on doing it . . . and you can't stop me. So there!


----------



## Snakehips

dfk41 said:


> It is what I call Coffee bollocks. That is something you cannot really argue against the theory of, but have you got the tastebuds to notice the difference and do you really want to add another layer to your Coffee routine


Yes, No, No!, Yes!

But not necessarily in that order.


----------



## Obnic

MildredM said:


> It looks a bit stiff. And, if you don't mind me saying so, rather lacking in length.


If I were Al Murray I'd be holding a tape recorder at you and begging you to say... go on, just say it, SAY IT.... "filthy!"


----------



## NickdeBug

Rob666 said:


> Depending on the coffee I'm using a cocktail stick now. Even then I'm not completely convinced it makes a difference. I'll order some loops and try it.


I've been using a combination of dissection needle and inoculating loop for this for a while and can confirm that it works fine (both previously unused for original purpose I might add).

the LDT looks like 3 inoculating loops stuck in a fancy handle so should work, but bearing in mind loops cost about £30 for a pack of 1000 (and that's probably a big mark up as all science consumables are a rip off) the pricing looks a bit off to me.


----------



## Thecatlinux

Most of us , if not all are a little bit guilty of spending ridiculous amounts of money on equipment in the pursuit of a fine cup .

i can't see this is any different .

some photos would be nice to get a perspective of the handle size and prong lengths


----------



## Stanic

NickdeBug said:


> (both previously unused for original purpose I might add).


Hehe, one used for say staphylococcus cultivation would add that extra bite


----------



## MildredM

Thecatlinux said:


> Most of us , if not all are a little bit guilty of spending ridiculous amounts of money on equipment in the pursuit of a fine cup .
> 
> i can't see this is any different .


I can't either. Camera enthusiasts, for example, can easily spend more than that on a lens filter. A spare battery. A memory card.



> some photos would be nice to get a perspective of the handle size and prong lengths


Just a minute . . .


----------



## MildredM




----------



## MediumRoastSteam

There you go ladies and gentlemen, £4.57 for 10 incl. P&P

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/10Pcs-Ni-Cr-Alloy-5mm-Dia-Inoculating-Loop-for-Lab-Microbiology-Tissue-Culture-/292143091587?hash=item440515cf83:g:wcoAAOSwblZZN-RH

Let the creativity contest begin 

@MildredM, what's the diameter of the loop/circle at end? Rough guess would be about 4mm?


----------



## MildredM

It's just about 5mm x 90mm long


----------



## igm45

@MildredM which tool do you reach for, this or the OCD?


----------



## MildredM

igm45 said:


> @MildredM which tool do you reach for, this or the OCD?


One then t'other! A few seconds for each, a light tamp, then I'm good to go


----------



## Snakehips

Thecatlinux said:


> Most of us , if not all are a little bit guilty of spending ridiculous amounts of money on equipment in the pursuit of a fine cup .
> 
> i can't see this is any different .
> 
> some photos would be nice to get a perspective of the handle size and prong lengths


Agree If it's all in the privacy of your own kitchen..... they can't touch you for it !

Richard, the handle is actually same as on the L-R water and steam valves.

5mm dia loops.


----------



## igm45

MildredM said:


> One then t'other! A few seconds for each, a light tamp, then I'm good to go


Finish off with Pullman or Kafatek?

Your set up is my end goal; lever machine, large conical grinder, large flat grinder and all the lovely ancillaries!


----------



## MildredM

igm45 said:


> Finish off with Pullman or Kafatek?
> 
> Your set up is my end goal; lever machine, large conical grinder, large flat grinder and all the lovely ancillaries!


Aw! Thanks









I am using the Kafatek/LevTamp still. Haven't stopped since it's arrival . . . It must be the Wenge handle


----------



## Thecatlinux

Snakehips said:


> Agree If it's all in the privacy of your own kitchen..... they can't touch you for it !
> 
> Richard, the handle is actually same as on the L-R water and steam valves.
> 
> 5mm dia loops.


i did wonder this as it was the same shape , do you find the shape is ergonomic for its use . ? Or am I overthinking it ?


----------



## Snakehips

Thecatlinux said:


> i did wonder this as it was the same shape , do you find the shape is ergonomic for its use . ? Or am I overthinking it ?


I kid you not, you will be hard pushed to find anything in your kitchen as ergonomic and suited to it's use.

The base of the handle nuzzles snugly up against the base of the index and second fingers, which along with the thumb, gently caress the taper.

It's light and perfectly balanced. It feels so good that the the wiggling of it is pretty much intuitive.

















Do I sense a purchase coming on?


----------



## Mrboots2u

Thecatlinux said:


> i did wonder this as it was the same shape , do you find the shape is ergonomic for its use . ? Or am I overthinking it ?


Your over thinking it.....


----------



## Obnic

Snakehips said:


> ...The base of the handle nuzzles snugly up against the base of the index and second fingers, which along with the thumb, gently caress the taper... It feels so good that the the wiggling of it is pretty much intuitive.


"Filthy!"


----------



## Obnic

Mrboots2u said:


> Your over thinking it.....


Ya think?!


----------



## Thecatlinux

Snakehips said:


> I kid you not, you will be hard pushed to find anything in your kitchen as ergonomic and suited to it's use.
> 
> The base of the handle nuzzles snugly up against the base of the index and second fingers, which along with the thumb, gently caress the taper.
> 
> It's light and perfectly balanced. It feels so good that the the wiggling of it is pretty much intuitive.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 28122
> 
> 
> Do I sense a purchase coming on?


im afraid I've no dispute on the effectiveness of this tool, I've been mixing a while, since I saw frans videos. but I couldn't justify the cost to myself


----------



## Snakehips

As of 26/7/17 all Londinium machines will ship with a Londinium distribution tool and dosing funnel.


----------



## Thecatlinux

View attachment 29056


Working prototype , amazingly works well , discovered drilling 5x1.5mm holes into food grade stainless is not easy,

i might use nylon for next prototype

I have left the end s long to suit the diameter of the basket , will be doing running modifications but first results are promising

(thought I would share as a few people may be interested , tried to find the other thread about the other homemade stuff but couldn't , if a mod wants to move this post on to it that's fine )


----------



## sjenner

I have to say that when I first purchased my L1 (one of the first batch), we early adopters tried many of these types of ruses. I had an HG1 and I used a mini whisk to stir the coffee in the nicely rounded collection bucket, before tipping into the PF via the plughole.

In the end I purchased an Elektra Nino grinder, which came from this very forum via several past and present members (Hi David), which turns out to be, to my mind the finest accompaniment for the L1 (well for mine anyway). Everything about the grind from this machine seems right, it has one fault which is a tendency to get hopelessly blocked if one foolishly gets in the way when it is outputting.

To sum up, this is espresso that we are making!

I put a kilo of beans into the hopper, I press the grind button and I tamp the output with the built-in Elektra tamper. I pull the shot, which invariably comes from the centre.

*I am no expert but I reckon that the really important bit is to get a lot of air between the grounds before tamping, and that the tamp should be controlled for height, as in the Nino... It doesn't matter how fast, or uncontrolled I operate the tamper, the tamp is still exactly the same (consistent)... with the aforementioned air remaining in the grains of coffee immediately beneath the skin of hard coffee that is presented to the water as it comes through the shower screen.*

Nothing is precise except what is in the above paragraph, ie the weight might be a bit iffy, it is done on a time basis... The size of the grain can be a bit inconsistent too, when the weight of the coffee in the hopper decreases with a decrease in volume.

I think that what Reiss's tool does here is to reliably get maximum amounts of air into the soon to be born puck, but one still needs a really consistent height based, not weight based tamp, to complete the preparation. The skin forces the water to enter across the whole (or as near as dammit) surface of the puck, but then will not form channels because there is plenty of open (due to the air) routes through the puck.

Happy L1/Nino bod...


----------



## Snakehips

Thecatlinux said:


> View attachment 29056
> 
> 
> Working prototype , amazingly works well , discovered drilling 5x1.5mm holes into food grade stainless is not easy,
> 
> i might use nylon for next prototype
> 
> I have left the end s long to suit the diameter of the basket , will be doing running modifications but first results are promising
> 
> (thought I would share as a few people may be interested , tried to find the other thread about the other homemade stuff but couldn't , if a mod wants to move this post on to it that's fine )


 @Thecatlinux Richard, any chance you have abandoned the above, in favour of the Londinium original you won on the Forum day raffle ?


----------



## jlarkin

Snakey - you persuaded me on the day and mine arrived last week...Deliberate and exhaustive scientific tests are now underway from Joe the Pro.


----------



## Snakehips

jlarkin said:


> Snakey - you persuaded me on the day and mine arrived last week...Deliberate and exhaustive scientific tests are now underway from Joe the Pro.


I look forward to hearing your conclusions.......... just don't wake me up specially.


----------



## Thecatlinux

Snakehips said:


> @Thecatlinux Richard, any chance you have abandoned the above, in favour of the Londinium original you won on the Forum day raffle ?


yes at the present I have , i am impressed with the londinium one .

The action is rather gentle and I have now found I no longer need to hold the funnel , and I can whisk things up single handed .

I think the new lower price makes this a more attractive investment for people's arsenal's.

I was lucky enough to win mine , but ironically I was in the process of purchasing/ordering one that weekend .

cant quite justify the LR upgrade as I have other things in mind for the new year :~)


----------



## jlarkin

Thecatlinux said:


> I think the new lower price makes this a more attractive investment for people's arsenal's.


I'm just using it for coffee at the moment.


----------



## igm45

I didn't realise the price has come down.

Those of you with an OCD and one of these which would you pick?

@MildredM?


----------



## Snakehips

igm45 said:


> I didn't realise the price has come down.
> 
> Those of you with an OCD and one of these which would you pick?
> 
> @MildredM?


It's me not Mildred......sorry to disappoint !

I have both and now only use the stirrer.


----------



## igm45

Snakehips said:


> It's me not Mildred......sorry to disappoint !
> 
> I have both and now only use the stirrer.


I do apologise I'm sure Mildred had both.

Thank you,

Very tempted.


----------



## Snakehips

igm45 said:


> I do apologise I'm sure Mildred had both.
> 
> Thank you,
> 
> Very tempted.


No need to apologise... Mildred does indeed have both.

It's just that she's a bit slow. No doubt she will respond as and I when she can be @rsed.


----------



## MildredM

igm45 said:


> I do apologise I'm sure Mildred had both.


I need to check my inventory, I may be some time . . .


----------



## MildredM

Snakehips said:


> No need to apologise... Mildred does indeed have both.


Is that your way of saying I am greedy?



> It's just that she's a bit slow. No doubt she will respond as and I when she can be @rsed.


I think I may be able to find a free 5 minutes sometime during my busy day - what with embroidering flipping bar towels for ungrateful forum members (@Snakehips) and responding to innumerable emails filled with a load of piffle, then yes, I may have a spare 5 minutes.

What's the question?


----------



## igm45

MildredM said:


> What's the question?


OCD or londinium distribution tool?


----------



## MildredM

igm45 said:


> OCD or londinium distribution tool?


Both! I could maybe do a quick video in a bit


----------



## igm45

MildredM said:


> Both! I could maybe do a quick video in a bit


I feared you might say that!

Please do a video.

Thinking of getting one, that said I also want:

V60

Pouring kettle

Possibly that dripper thing on Kickstarter

New hand grinder

LW blind shaker

15g and 25g baskets

350ml jug

Apart from that this obsession is very low key


----------



## MildredM

igm45 said:


> I feared you might say that!
> 
> Please do a video.
> 
> Thinking of getting one, that said I also want:
> 
> V60
> 
> Pouring kettle
> 
> Possibly that dripper thing on Kickstarter
> 
> New hand grinder
> 
> LW blind shaker
> 
> 15g and 25g baskets
> 
> 350ml jug
> 
> Apart from that this obsession is very low key


Have you written to Santa?!


----------



## igm45

Oh and

A large flat burr grinder

And

Either a lever or a profiling espresso machine


----------



## igm45

MildredM said:


> Have you written to Santa?!


I can't see myself being that high on the nice list tbh


----------



## MildredM

Volume up for full Christmassy effect


----------



## igm45

MildredM said:


>


Great video, loving the Christmas music too.

Do you adjust the depth of the ocd between beans or generally set and forget?


----------



## mathof

igm45 said:


> OCD or londinium distribution tool?


Both. Whisk with the Londinium followed by levelling with the OCD. Then Levatamp.

Matt.


----------



## MildredM

igm45 said:


> Great video, loving the Christmas music too.
> 
> Do you adjust the depth of the ocd between beans or generally set and forget?


Thanks!

Adjust sometimes. On occasion a different bean will fill the filter a little higher or lower. It takes seconds to adjust. I seem to reach for the OCD more than the one that arrived with the Monolith even though it is also a well made one. I think the OCD is weightier.


----------



## Thecatlinux

@MildredM

unless the video was shot early in the day your red and green rings should be a bit further on .

nice distribution of coffee though


----------



## MildredM

Thecatlinux said:


> @MildredM
> 
> unless the video was shot early in the day your red and green rings should be a bit further on .
> 
> nice distribution of coffee though


Ha! It isn't far to walk - kitchen table, desk, grinder, repeat several times until fully awake THEN go for a swift 5 miler!!


----------



## Aan

Still lusting after a Londinium distribution tool, while simultaneously despising myself for wanting such a ridiculously overpriced magic wand.

Obviously, I realise I'll end up buying one, but meanwhile while browsing around Clas Ohlson I came across this https://www.clasohlson.com/uk/Cake-Tester/44-2798 which I bought, twisted the end of the springy prong into a loop and I have a pretty good stirrer. At two quid it's pretty neat and better than the slimmed down wooden chip fork I was using, though not as folksy.


----------



## ATZ

Snakehips said:


> Not unnaturally, Reiss Gunson of Londinium Espresso is enthusiastically promoting the Londinium Distribution Tool. He has referred to it as 'the silver bullet that can transform your espresso' and has said it will give you 'the best per dollar improvement in your current setup, compared to any other thing you might change'. Bold claims indeed.
> 
> Both prior and subsequent to it becoming available there have been forum posts questioning it's efficacy, compared to other traditional stirring implements and many have raised their eyebrows at it's selling price. I will admit that I joined in the lighthearted fun on one, pre launch, thread and produced an LDT 'lookalike'&#8230;&#8230;. made from the stub end of a pencil and three loop-ended pins&#8230;.. cost of about 70p. Just for the record, when it came to using it, it was absolutely useless. Also, my first reaction to it's selling price was that it appeared to be an expensive bit of kit for stirring/distributing your espresso dose&#8230;.. especially as you would, ideally, want to pair it with the aluminium dosing funnel.
> 
> So, how come I ended up buying one?
> 
> Well first off, it looks the business&#8230;&#8230; a nice Wenge handle, a shiny stainless steel ferule and three springy stainless wire prongs that terminate in a nice little loop! Secondly, the engineer in me suspected that the three pronged design would likely be very efficient for mixing the grinds. Thirdly, by the time I decided to order there was nothing but positive feedback from owners, most of whom I would consider have far better coffee credentials then me.
> 
> Many have reported discernible improvement in the cup and most certainly it would appear to promote an even and central pour when using a bottomless portafilter.
> 
> So what are my thoughts?
> 
> It is a very well made item. It feels great in the hand and is a pleasure to use. 'Ok' I hear you say&#8230;. 'Thats all well and good but what about the coffee?'
> 
> To some extent I will have to let you ferret out the comments of some of the aforementioned coffee folk. I do not use a bottomless portafilter very often, preferring to split a shot using a double spouted. I don't have a super duper refined palate so struggle to detect and describe taste nuance and &#8230;.. sin of all sins&#8230;. I take my coffee with milk!
> 
> Before using the LDT, and distributing with a mini whisk, not every pour would start from both spouts at the same time. Since using the LDT, every pour has started at the same time which to me indicates an even and central pour. In addition, I have been using two beans that are new to me and for me, the coffee has been top notch.
> 
> Bear in mind that I am using it with an OE funnel that has a 45 degree taper so the dose does not easily drop back down into the basket as they would if using the straight-sided alum funnel.
> 
> I am pleased with my LDT !
> 
> I reckon that all sounds pretty positive but let's be honest it is all a bit subjective and it's also the opinion of those who have pushed the boat out for one. Please rest assured that I would have no issue whatsoever in owning up if I felt that I had bought a pup and wasted my money.
> 
> Anyway it did occur to me that there might be another way to assess the LDT and I offer that to you, below. It is by no means a robust scientific test but I do feel it is a bit more objective.
> 
> I used a clear plastic pot, just 2mm greater than a VST basket, in order to simulate a vertical sided funnel being used over a basket.
> 
> I used a 9g layer of ground coffee below a 9g layer of ground 'Grinds' for each test.
> 
> View attachment 28055
> 
> 
> Ten seconds vigorous and purposeful stirring with a cocktail stick and the top surface looks reasonably well mixed. However you can see that a lot below the surface is not.
> 
> View attachment 28056
> 
> 
> Ten seconds vigorous and purposeful stirring with a mini whisk. A good proportion of the dose is well mixed but there is a dead band at the bottom that has not mixed.
> 
> View attachment 28057
> 
> 
> Ten seconds mixing with the LDT (In fact I reckon I could have stopped before 10 sec ) and the whole dose appears to be extremely well mixed.
> 
> View attachment 28058
> 
> 
> In fairness I did achieve a similar perfect mix by putting a lid on the pot and shaking it vigorously for ten seconds but that would mean not grinding directly into your portafilter.
> 
> Make of that what you will.
> 
> As I say I am well pleased.
> 
> Anybody want to buy a cocktail stick ?


Just wanted to say thanks for this post. Had a few dodgy shots recently - spurting, unequal flow etc, paying additional attention to WDT has solved it.


----------



## hotmetal

Now people have had these things for a while, what's the consensus? I've always been inclined to just level off the coffee mound with my coffee catcha and then tap once downwards and tamp. However it doesn't necessarily always result in an even pour and I'm now toying with the idea of one of these LDTs. I guess I could try with a couple of paperclips in a champagne cork before blowing £36?

___

Eat, drink and be merry


----------



## Snakehips

hotmetal said:


> Now people have had these things for a while, what's the consensus? I've always been inclined to just level off the coffee mound with my coffee catcha and then tap once downwards and tamp. However it doesn't necessarily always result in an even pour and I'm now toying with the idea of one of these LDTs. I guess I could try with a couple of paperclips in a champagne cork before blowing £36?
> 
> ___
> 
> Eat, drink and be merry


If you can afford to be drinking champagne then you can afford to buy one and try it!

Anyway, it will always sell on at a small loss to some other gullible home barista.

I still use mine as a matter of course (it would surely be unlucky to stop now) stirring as the grinds fall into the portafilter.

There would appear to be some recent endorsements ^^


----------



## El carajillo

Cut the tines off on a small whisk. See past post:good:


----------



## ashcroc

I'm sticking with the tiny fork (about the size of a teaspoon) I found in the cutlery draw. Nobody in the house knows either where it came from or what the hell it's supposed to be for!


----------



## Banjoman

^^^sticking in one end of a corn cob?


----------



## MildredM

ashcroc said:


> I'm sticking with the tiny fork (about the size of a teaspoon) I found in the cutlery draw. Nobody in the house knows either where it came from or what the hell it's supposed to be for!


Ian's mum had a set of tiny forks with bright coloured plastic handles - he was brought up to believe they were for eating your fish and chips (from the newspaper, in your car)!

In the back of a drawer I found the same kind of thing and I was brought up to believe they were for 'oooooos doooooves'









I bet everyone has a corn cob fork stick at the back of a kitchen drawer somewhere!


----------



## ashcroc

Just spent a bit of time googling & I think I've narrowed it down to either a garnish fork (though they usually have only 3 tines) or possibly a fruit fork. No matter it's intwnded purpose, it's the perfect size for giving the grinds a bit of a stir (especialy when combined with a norvin funnel) & disteibute.


----------



## hotmetal

MildredM said:


> 'oooooos doooooves'


Is that what we sophisticated people would refer to as "horse's doofers"? Or "Ordure" if you're fluent...

Ah the old corn on the cob fork - i must be the only one who doesn't. We had them as kids though.

___

Eat, drink and be merry


----------



## hotmetal

Snakehips said:


> If you can afford to be drinking champagne


Flipping heck if only! Worst year ever since about 30 years ago. Cork was from a cheap bottle of cava when Tezzies had it on spesh...

I have stuck 3 pins in it and will give that a whirl. If it's good i might get a proper one as and when things pick up.

___

Eat, drink and be merry


----------



## tooearly

MediumRoastSteam said:


> There you go ladies and gentlemen, £4.57 for 10 incl. P&P
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/10Pcs-Ni-Cr-Alloy-5mm-Dia-Inoculating-Loop-for-Lab-Microbiology-Tissue-Culture-/292143091587?hash=item440515cf83:g:wcoAAOSwblZZN-RH
> 
> Let the creativity contest begin ?
> 
> @MildredM, what's the diameter of the loop/circle at end? Rough guess would be about 4mm?


 I tried this route. not bad but the metal is a BIT thin and easily bent.


----------



## mathof

tooearly said:


> I tried this route. not bad but the metal is a BIT thin and easily bent.


 Same here. I've got a Londinium tool now, and it reliably produces even pours.


----------



## PPapa

I quite like the La Pav/B Plus WDT tool. They're usually side by side with Londi one and I enjoy using them both so much I won't put one in the drawer.


----------



## tooearly

tooearly said:


> I tried this route. not bad but the metal is a BIT thin and easily bent.


 I take that back. Once i installed it in wood it works GREAT.

cost me all of 4 $.


----------



## Stevebee

Same idea. Used a wine cork, the loops are small skewers bought in a supermarket in Germany, 10 for less than one euro.

Cork was painted black for dramatic effect ?

I was a skeptic but use it al the time with the Niche as it does improve the pour.

Dont use it for the E10 as it always has a full hopper or the EK43 as it doesn't seem to need it

Still tempted by the Londinium one though ...


----------



## MildredM

tooearly said:


> I tried this route. not bad but the metal is a BIT thin and easily bent.


 Try not sitting on it ?


----------



## Marocchino

Finally relegated the bamboo skewer to the drawer in place of my first stirrer distribution tool. The design is shamelessly "borrowed" from those that have gone before me on this d.i.y journey?. It stirs beautifully too - though it would probably look much better with a nicely turned handle.?


----------



## ashcroc

Marocchino said:


> Finally relegated the bamboo skewer to the drawer in place of my first stirrer distribution tool. The design is shamelessly "borrowed" from those that have gone before me on this d.i.y journey. It stirs beautifully too - though it would probably look much better with a nicely turned handle.
> 
> <img alt="0753F4DC-8031-4742-B216-663CC6685E0A.thumb.jpeg.7bcbd658b17bad9e993f4d9b23afaae3.jpeg" data-fileid="31959" data-src="<fileStore.core_Attachment>/monthly_2019_09/0753F4DC-8031-4742-B216-663CC6685E0A.thumb.jpeg.7bcbd658b17bad9e993f4d9b23afaae3.jpeg" src="https://www.coffeeforums.co.uk/applications/core/interface/js/spacer.png">


At the very least it needs a Dom Perignon cork.


----------



## Marocchino

ashcroc said:


> At the very least it needs a Dom Perignon cork.


 Like the way you think! @ashcrocOddly enough, the champagne cork was reserved for the next version ? I had to figure out how hard it was to accurately drill into a cork first before using my one and only champagne cork. Its sculptured shape really lends itself to making a comfortable handle. ?


----------



## tooearly

what did you use for wires?


----------



## Marocchino

I picked up some straw cleaning brushes off Amazon - very inexpensive. Already posted the picture once, but here they are.


----------



## tooearly

that works too! Maybe a bit stiffer than what i used. Cheaper too.


----------

